# Pre-frontal Slaughter 12/17



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

If you read my reports and articles you will know how much I praise the wind and how I hate calm days. Today was a perfect example of why I love to fish the wind especially a very strong southerly wind before a front. For most people a 20-25 mph wind is enough to cancel. And that was evident by the amount of boats that had launched today. Well here is what you missed!

Fishing is good especially in the afternoons when everyone is gone.

Call me to get hooked up because it is good right now!!

Thanks
Capt Craig
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------

